# Doe and long horn spike



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm a little late getting these up but here they are. Doe and then what I think is a spike that needed to go.He looked 2 1/2 to me. Was way bigger than any of our doe's. Horns were 9 and 9 1/2 inches.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I've got some gnarly looking antlers that came from a spike. The deer had 4 legs, but only 3 feet. Looked to have been born that way. He seemed to be eating pretty good for being a cripple. He was all whacked out. He died from acute lead poisoning.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

They don't go far hit there.....


----------

